# Oracle top fill water flap stuck



## strictlysocial (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

I came to fill my Oracle up with water this morning and it appears the front fill water flap will no longer pop open. Has anybody got any advice on how I might be able to open it? I've used a wooden skewer around the sides to try and clear any grinds that may be stuck, but no luck so far.

Thanks


----------



## strictlysocial (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah, I found another post from somebody suggesting a flat head screwdriver.

I've managed to get it open with that method. It looks like it's a case of limescale causing some issues...


----------



## Gurt (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi, I have the same issue.

would you like to share exactly how you opener it with a flatbed screwdriver? I want to try that but do not want to accidently break anything. If you can give directions on where to insert it, how to pop it etc that would be great! Thanks in advance!

cheers,

Geerten


----------

